# Help with weed identity...



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Are the stems raspy? Looks like madder from here.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Do the stems grab and stick to your clothing, but have no painful spines? Looks like it might be Cleavers (which give a whole new meaning to the verb "to cleave"!)

http://www.cas.vanderbilt.edu/bioimages/species/gaap2.htm


----------



## chemistbert (Mar 4, 2004)

The stems are not particularly raspy or sticky but I will look again tonight. I think it is the cleaver though. Unless someone has any other thoughts that's what I am going with.

Thanks!


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Cleaver seems to be what we call madder around here. If you look at the closeup of the stems in the pictures in Hobbie's link you'll see the little stiff hairs that the plant uses to cling to other plants (and clothes!) to climb, and to spread their seeds. It forms huge mats and can smother other plants. I don't know if it's a good bee plant or not, but it does seem that the most invasive ones are the best for our girls!


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cleaver_(plant)

Yeah, I get madder and madder when I have to clean out all of the cleaver!!! Oh well, it doesn't madder..I mean matter.

Grows terribly fast in neglected corners. By summer it actually looks like the roots have dried up and it is growing only above the ground. Sticks to everything. Never saw any bees on it, the flowers seem to small.

Rick


----------

